# Episode 92 - Fourth Side of the Triangle



## My Freemasonry (Oct 5, 2015)

Widows and Past Masters Night - partying like it's 1929!
The Chaplain shows up with bills
"Be free to be you. You're not damaged, Bro. Chaplain"
The Chaplain's third twin
Freemasonry's butt-hurt report form
Masonic Doctors selling cure-all oil made with Masonic secrets
Does Freemasonry require you to have a job?
Jason discovers that PCs are on the way out
Can we stop hassling candidates about clean underwear?
Harlan discusses paying dues online (with a "convenience fee")
Preparing for your own death - Harlan's grave stone and Jason's cat litter
What keeps you coming to Lodge?
Amy gets appointed chair of the Masonic daycare center
The Pope consorts with a Protestant?
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Hang out with us on Reddit
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.snoonet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------

